# Sugino RD cranks any good?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Getting ready to do a fixed/ss build. How are these cranks? Decently low Q factor? Anything else to consider in the price range? Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Great cranks mechanically. But I think the Sugino RDs advertised as "single speed cranks" are actually double cranks with a single ring, so you get those inside chainring ramps whether you like it or not. Those can come in handy when you run into chainline problems, but you have to be able to stand the looks of unused outside chainring ramps. Don't know about the Q-factor.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I've got a set. Had them for several years. From Harris Cyclery I think. They are indeed a double crank running a single ring. I run mine on the outside. I think they look pretty good and really haven't noticed any Q factor issues.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a set and they are fine. I have another set as a double and they are exactly the same.


----------

